# Miui mms app clone?



## Crewski (Jul 22, 2011)

As with a lot of you, I am currently waiting for things to calm down so that miui development can continue. In the meantime I'm trying to get the miui experience without actual miui on my phone. Here is what I have so far:

Liquid Nonsense for the rom
Milocker for my lockscreen
Exdialer as an excellent miui dialer and contacts
Miui launcher 3.1

Only main thing I'm missing is sms/mms. I'm currently using go SMS pro but am looking for an miui mms clone. I love the dropdown from the status bar pop up. Does anyone know of either a replica app or possibly a Gosms/handcent theme that will give me the miui experience? Thanks for your help.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Half asleep and misread that you already tried the other 2 big sms apps.


----------



## smoothcrm7 (Sep 20, 2011)

try dx contacts, It's what is bundled in the electric factory rom but it's also in the market. It lacks severly in the settings department but is very MIUI like and features a very similar drop down menu.\

I had been using it on worksheds cm7 until I found the ICS messaging app has been ported and is in the market







.


----------



## Crewski (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion, I'm liking it so far. It also replaced exdialer since they were very similar.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## damusmf (Sep 20, 2011)

smoothcrm7 said:


> try dx contacts, It's what is bundled in the electric factory rom but it's also in the market. It lacks severly in the settings department but is very MIUI like and features a very similar drop down menu.
> 
> I had been using it on worksheds cm7 until I found the ICS messaging app has been ported and is in the market .


Mind linking the ics message app. Can't seem to find it


----------



## smoothcrm7 (Sep 20, 2011)

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.mms.ics.ext&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5tbXMuaWNzLmV4dCJd

No problem at all =)


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Milocker is in the Samsung Fascinate which i had flash a week ago on MIUI, i like that idea that it will be on the thunderbolt.


----------

